# Why did you pick the chihuahua breed?



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

A lot of people I talk to about my search for a healthy chi puppy ask me why I chose this breed over other breeds like poodles or yorkies.

I'm curious to why all of you chose chihuahuas, one of those things your chi does that makes you go "ah-ha, i definitely picked the right breed!"

Share anything!


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

My first Chi was given to me. She was actually my husband's parents dog. They couldn't take care of her anymore so I took her. She was just the sweetest chi ever. Not barky. Total people person. House trained. Loved me to death. Almost to the point of obsession. Hubby always made comments about how obsessed she was with me. I thought it was funny and sweet. My second chi was basically a resuce. He was so sweet despite being inbred, ugly, poor health, and never would house break (I honestly think he didn't have the mental capacity to house break. He was kind of retarded. In the true sense of the word). So in both of those cases, the breed wasn't my choice. That's just what they were.
Now Gunner, my new little man, was purposely picked and bought because he was a chi. I wanted a toy breed that didn't have high maintenance hair (like yorkies) and that would be loyal (obsessed ) with me. We already have a family pet that is more for the kids (a Boston Terrier). I wanted one to call MINE. I didn't think I'd ever set out to get a chi but, based on what I already knew about the breed, I decided that a chi actually was what I was looking for. We've only had Gunner for about a month but he's already proving to be what I was looking for!


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 30, 2011)

I chose the breed because I wanted a dog I could cuddle! I also love how intelligent and devoted they are.


----------



## tonya_bella (Mar 30, 2011)

i chose the breed for size, i have a shih tzu and she's quite small and i wanted somthing smaller,i also thought they were really cute, i rushed it getting one to be honest, my first chi is a long coat,i didnt know this until i went to buy her..then 7 months after getting her, i love everything about the breed i got me a short coat too lol now im wanting a smooth coat chocolate tri colour,but im still working on my other half, i think chi's are really funny,and having two together they are really comical,i thought shih tzu's where the best breed but i have to admit chi's just about top it lol


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I moved to TN in '94 and had a medium size dog that like to be outside and because I saved him from an abusive home didn't like to be cuddled too much. He got dirty and full of Briars and in dog fights. When he passed away, I decided I wanted a small dog that I could take with me easily anywhere and wouldn't mind staying in the house. At the time, Taco Bell had that Chi on all its ads. I thought that chi was really ugly, but because of the commercial, I was now aware of the chi breed. I saw a white chi and thought it was the cutest thing. I got my 1st white chi female back in '99 as a B-day present from my dad & brother. I love this breed. I love all dogs, but I will always have a chi or maybe 2 someday.


----------



## Chi-Love (Sep 4, 2011)

I chose the Chihuahua for its 'big dog' personality in a little dog size. I've always liked big dogs and never saw myself owning a Chi or any dog of its size. But the breed seemed to match my lifestyle and with further research, I was set on getting one. 

Best decision of my life! Not only do I look and Czar and think, "Thank goodness I picked a Chi...," I also think, "Thank goodness I had the best pick of the litter!"

They're so much smarter than people think, I'm actually amazed. I really do think I lucked out kennel training Czar (he barely ever complained) but when he's upset about having to go to bed at 9 PM and makes a fuss, I simply turn off the light and he knows it's time to sleep!


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

I got into chis because my MIL really wanted one and we decided to buy one for her. In my search for a chi for her I learned a lot about the breed and then, when we picked up her baby, I was hooked. I love how devoted they are to their owners. I love that they are so excited to see me that they are practically doing tricks. I love how they want to be with me all of the time. If I am sitting somewhere, I usually have a few chihuahaus sitting on me, behind me or beside me. I like that they are small enough that I can have a few of them and they don't take up all of the space in my house. They are really fun to watch when they play and they don't know they are small dogs. They are portable and easy to handle. I don't know of much that I don't like about chihuahuas.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I was one of those people that wasn't crazy about chihuahuas, until I met my friend's dog! I'm super allergic to dogs, so one of the deciding factors was also that her dog didn't make me want to itch my eyes out of my head. They're so spunky, and just hilarious! I love their body shape and their sassy personalities. My last dog was a miniature schnauzer, and his coat needed a lot of attention. That's definitely one thing that chihuahuas have over poodles and yorkies. They're so perfect!


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

I had Lhasas, Afhgans and yorkies for over 30 years. When I was ready for a new baby a chi with their unconditional love and devotion was it for me! Also, I was tired of constant grooming.


----------



## PabzOr (Oct 17, 2011)

We got a chi because my girlfriend is absolutely in love with them and finds them to be the most adorable creatures in the world. I love all animals but being new to dogs and have owning cats my whole life, with my mid 20's macho brovado, i had the preconceived notion that chihuahua were yappy aggressive little buggers and I thought I wanted a big dog. Now after living with my boy and having him at my side almost 100% of the time for the last 8 months I see that my preconceived notions were completely wrong and actually the chihuahua has to be my favorite breed of dog now. He is so easy going, never gets into trouble. He is practically too small to do anything bad and too small to destroy anything. He is timid and polite and treats our 8 week old malshihpoo pup very well. He fit into our lifestyle and our home so perfectly. Being newbie's to dogs we lucked out big time by choosing the chihuahua.


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

The Chihuahua actually picked us! We wanted a companion dog for our quite intense ACD/BC mix rescue as she loves other dogs. I searched PetFinder for months searching for the 'right' dog. I applied for a 12-lb. ACD mix and was contacted by the rescue with word that she had been adopted. They reported that they felt that 'Skippy' was a good match for us based on our application. When I learned that he was a chihuahua, I declined (I have never liked small dogs). The woman was persistent and I reluctantly agreed to a meeting. 'Skippy' was incredibly adorable and got along instantly with our dog. His name is now Pico and I am officially a small-dog lover! He is smart, trainable, and loving. I am now a Chihuahua fan forever!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

I hated Chis so much that I once told a former roomie to take down her Chi calendar because I couldn't stand the little things. Then I rescued Finn from a shelter, not knowing he was a Chi (long hair) until I DNA tested him. Now I own 4 Chis and work with Chi rescue and don't want to ever live Chi-free again.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I wanted a dog that would make me it's number one because I intended to make her my number one. 

I wanted another shadow and cuddle bug. I loved their size and how I could take her everywhere with me and even dress her up. Potty pads and a HUGE plus for me.

in the end I love EVERYTHING about chi's


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I never thought about having another dog (we have a collie) but one day I met a chihuahua in person and OMG I was so smitten. Couldn't believe how funny they were - for some reason I thought them being small would mean they didn't have a personality but I was so wrong.

After that I kept thinking and thinking about getting a Chihuahua but my husband was saying NO WAY!

In the end though I managed to talk him around and now we have 2 and I love them! They are both bugging me to play as I type, so better go play.


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

:hello1riginally i was a pom lover but when i was volounteering at the spca someone brought in a very young chi pup that had to b bottle fed.later the saame year my vet had a chi pup that needed fostering after that i was hooked


----------



## Maia's Mom (Oct 13, 2011)

I wasn't a big fan of Chi's at first because everyone I talked to said they were mean and nasty. Then last year for Christmas my daughter asked for one. My boyfriend and I talked about it because she was doing so well in school ( High Honor Roll) so I looked into the breed. A friend of mine knew someone who's Chi was having puppies in January so I contacted her and my daughter had pick of the litter. My daughter's Chi is 8 months old and he loves her more than anything. He follows her everywhere, and he has to go with me to pick her up from soccer practice. Because of how he is I am getting a 2nd one this Saturday....... She just so happens to be his 8 week old little sister!!!!


----------



## Aston123 (Aug 22, 2011)

I always wanted a chihuahua ever since I was little, a long-haired one, because they look so beautiful and they have amazing personalities and are so intelligent. Finally after years I have moved into my own flat and I finally got my long-haired chihuahua that I have wanted for so long, he is the most gorgeous and smart dog I could have hoped for as well as making me giggle from time to time.


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

@ Aston, What a cutie!!


----------



## Clementine (Jun 28, 2011)

I met a wonderful little blue chi girl at the doggie day care I worked at 2 years ago and she just stole my heart. This year I finally convinced my husband to let me get a little chi girl! Ein came home and just stole our hearts from the get-go. She is my constant companion and has wiggled her way into the hearts of all our family and friends...once she has about 2 weeks to get to know them. She is very stand-offish of people at first, but given time she "adopts" them and greets them with the same enthusiasm as she greets us  I love her spunky personality and that she even gets my lazy Boxer-mix to play! She makes me laugh every day and I cannot imagine our home without at least one Chi for the rest of our lives.


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ours is a bit of a funny story. My eldest daughter, 6 at the time, watched the Beverley Hills Chihuahua movie and fell in love with the idea of a chihuahua. Then the day after her birthday OHs nan turned up to show us her brand new chi puppy which Danae of course thought was hers. She cried for an hour after Nanna Molly left and so we talked it over and ended up buying Tinkerbell.

Since the day she came home we have all been hooked, even though she is a mini foxy x her personality is chi through and through. We have since added 2 more chis to the family and hope one day to buy a small property so we can have a real little pack  These little guys with their giant hearts are so addictive!


----------



## Peanut4Fido (Oct 22, 2011)

I find everybody makes fun of the Chihuahua breed until they actually come to own one themselves and find out just what amazing little dogs they are. They are fun, playful, full of energy and will give you all the love you can want and more. Combine that with the fact that they are so damn cute and who can say no? I become well aware of our puppies' needs before we bought her and was rather surprised at the attention the babies can require. 

Best decision I ever made was to buy our little girl


----------

